# Money advice for holiday in Florida



## don.82 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello, 

At the end of October i am heading to Florida for a three month holiday, before returning to the UK to finish my studies. My question is how much money should i need for the holiday or more specifically what will the US immigration expect me too have available to spend while i am in the country. I am staying with friends so wont need much money for accommodation. While on holiday i intent to mainly relax on the beach and the local area & do some of my uni work, i dont really drink and will be eating mostly at my friends (so just grocery money) & eating out occasionally. I should have around $4000 - $5500 available to spend. Is this amount realistic for 88 days ($45 - $60 a day?). At immigration do i need to bring any docs to show that i can support myself for 3 months in the country such as bank statements etc..?

Many thanks, 

danny


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I think it's enough given that you're staying with friends. 

How are you bringing the money? There are a few choices:

A small amount of cash and the rest in US Dollar traveller's cheques (that can be easily replaced if you lose them). Do NOT bring UK Sterling traveller's cheques - you can't use them at retail outlets (e.g. restaurants) and it's a real hassle having to visit the bank every time to cash them.

You could also leave some money in your UK bank account and gain access to it via bank machines (ATM's) in the US. You'll need to make sure that your bank card will work in the US. Being able to show a bank statement to prove you have access to these funds is a good idea.

Having at least one credit card (preferably more) is also a good idea. It will also help with US Immigration if they have any doubts about your ability to fund your trip. VISA and Mastercard are widely accepted - American Express is OK too.

Make sure you're able to show a return ticket so that they know you intend to return to the UK.

Finally, good luck - be safe and have fun.


----------



## don.82 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for gettin back to me maryland, 

Was intending to bring some usd with me and then use my hsbc international card over there to take money out in their branches when needed, have looked into it and there shouldnt be a charge as long as i use my own bank. Could go down the CC route, thou it would more than likely be maxed out fairly quickly if i knew there was a few thousand on it!. Have read that immigration can be picky, so think my best option is too print off proof of my funds and my commitments back here.. uni, work, plane ticket etc.. 

cheers


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Notify your bank prior to your trip. They have been known to shut down card access if a transaction does not fit a cutstomer pattern.


----------

